# snake ID



## saintanger (Mar 31, 2013)

found in sydney south west, its very small. has yellow line on either side that extends backwards.

i think its a golden crowned snake but am not sure.


----------



## Echiopsis (Mar 31, 2013)

Some of the worst ID pics ever but it looks more like a Hemiaspis to me. Someone more familiar with the east coast small Elapids will be more likely to pic it from other characters than I can.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 31, 2013)

The species pictured is a Marsh Snake _Hemiaspis signata, _it is a venomous Elapid (but not considered extremely dangerous) that feeds on frogs and skinks, they rarely exceed 50cm.

The cream marking with a black upper edge starting at the eye and finishing at the nape is a unique characteristic of this species, it also has a 2nd cream stripe along the side of the bottom jaw. The ventral scales (underbelly) are usually dark blue or grey but it some populations they can also be light yellow or salmon pink in colour. the anal scale is divided.

Another species called the White-lipped Snake _Drysdalia caronoides_ is very similar but it has an unbroken cream stripe with a black upper-edge starting at tip of the snout which progresses along the upper lip and extends down to the beginning of the nape. It has cream or pink coloured ventral scales and a single anal scale.


----------



## saintanger (Mar 31, 2013)

thanks heaps, pics can't be to bad if it can still be identified.


----------



## Echiopsis (Mar 31, 2013)

saintanger said:


> thanks heaps, pics can't be to bad if it can still be identified.



:lol: Right.....


----------



## saintanger (Mar 31, 2013)

just for you


----------



## Echiopsis (Mar 31, 2013)

Beautiful, that's the bit we needed to see.


----------



## saintanger (Mar 31, 2013)

lol, hard wen your trying to take pics and your trying to keep your 22 month old from grabbing the tub. will be released down the road at the local bush.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Its other common name is Black-bellied Swamp Snake. If you have a look through the bottom of the container, you will see why. This is in stark contrast to the belly of the White-lipped Snake, with which it can be confused, which is cream to orange or pink. So the number of pale stripes on the face and the colour of the ventrals will help you sort those two out. 

Blue


----------

